# China Photo Series



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Samples from my Special Preview Blog of several days ago:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Samples from yesterday's Beijing - Day One:


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I would love to see China, though it's not in my future for at least several years! Interesting Railway Café. Is there a story behind that?


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

No story.  I just thought it interesting enough to photograph.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from yesterday's China blog:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

More samples from this week's Fun Photo Friday blog:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

A couple of sample shots from those I posted yesterday in The Forbidden City - Part 1:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

A few samples shots from the several I posted in The Forbidden City - Part 2:


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

That ceiling is awesome!


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

There were details like that in almost every historic building we visited in Beijing.  It was incredible.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

A sample photo or three from yesterday's Fun Photo Friday - Forbidden Photos:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample photos from yesterday's blog, Beihai Park - Part 1 (continuation of my China series):


----------



## eegiorgi (Mar 11, 2014)

cool shot, really liked the architectural details!


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

eegiorgi said:


> cool shot, really liked the architectural details!


Thanks. Here's some samples from yesterday's blog, Beihai Park - Part 2:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

A couple of samples from yesterday's Fun Photo Friday blog:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Samples from yesterday's (Fun Photo Friday - The Summer Palace) nine posted shots in the continuation of my China blog series:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from Monday's blog _Great Walls Make Great Neighbors - Part 1_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Samples from Great Walls Make Great Neighbors - Part 2:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

A sampling from the half-dozen shots I posted yesterday:










Including this nifty panorama stitch:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shot from Ming Dynasty Tombs:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Samples of shots I posted on a great government-owned jade factory and store in Beijing:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from Fun Photo Friday - Olympic Green Beijing:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Samples from The Temple of Heaven - Part 1:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

A sample or two from yesterday's Temple of Heaven - Part 2:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample favorites from Fun Photo Friday - Temple of Heaven:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

A quick sample from Oriental Pearl Tower - Part 1:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Quick samples from each of my last two blog posts:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi from Fiji. Monday began Museum Week on my China series beginning with the Shanghai History Museum. Sample shots:


----------



## KGorman (Feb 6, 2011)

Ah, I miss China. I lived in Kunming for nearly a year.

Excellent photos.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks, K.

Sorry, all, but I'm behind in posting samples from my last six blogs because I've been cruising the Pacific for the past month. Here you go with those sample shots:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Samples from today's Fun Photo Friday - Suzhou Favorites:


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

"A month cruising the Pacific..." Okay, I'm jealous now!


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Returning to my series on China with the first of a six-part series on Tongli, Venice of the East.

Sample shots:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

A sample shot or two from yesterday's blog _The Gondoliers of Tongli_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from today's Fun Photo Friday:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from today's blog Walking the Streets of Tongli:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Okay, just got back from our latest cruise so I have some catching up to do. Here are samples from my last four blog posts on China:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

A couple of shots from my latest on the China series, this time dealing with Chinese teas:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from yesterday's Dim Sum in Shanghai -- Nanxiang Steamed Bun Restaurant (food shots in the Food Photo Album thread):


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Countdown of my last six blog posts on China with Lantern Festival by Day. Sample shots:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Countdown to Number Five. Samples from Lantern Festival by Night:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from the fourth to the last, Fun Photo Friday - Lantern Festival Favorites:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

A sample or two from River Cruise - Shanghai by Night Part 1:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from today's River Cruise - Shanghai by Night Part 2 (only one more China blog to go):


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Yesterday was my final entry in my China blog series Fun Photo Friday - Shanghai River Cruise Favorites. Sample shots (hope y'all enjoyed the journey):



















And ending with a little fireworks:


----------

